# Methodenaufruf



## Windows10 (7. Mrz 2016)

Wie kann ich folgende Methodennamen richtig aufrufen (Aufruf ist falsch und auskommentiert)?

Die Methoden:

```
public static void main()
    {
        //         printTextSeparated();
        //         printCode();
    }
```


----------



## Meniskusschaden (7. Mrz 2016)

Wenn es noch um die Methoden aus dem Thread http://www.java-forum.org/thema/was-koennte-bei-folgenden-methoden-falsch-sein.172092/ geht, ruft man sie so auf:

```
printTextSeparated("Ich bin ein toller Text");

int[] meinIntArray = new int[] {1, 2, 3};
printCode(meinIntArray);
```


----------



## Xyz1 (7. Mrz 2016)

Achherrje, du bist ja noch ganz am Anfang... Ohne Glaskugel können wir dir nur nach posting der gesamten Klasse helfen.

Bei Methoden gibt's z. B. Argumente und Parameter.


----------



## Koche (11. Mrz 2016)

wie schon gesagt, kann dir nur geholfen werden, wenn du die beiden Methoden postest die du auch aufrufen willst.


----------



## Jardcore (11. Mrz 2016)

Ich Empfehle dir die Klasse mit der main()-Methode nur als Starter Klasse für dein Programm zu verwenden.

```
public class Starter() {
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        MeineApp app = new MeineApp();
        app.printTextSeparated();
        app.printCode();
    }
}
```


```
public class MeineApp() {
    public void printTextSeparated() {}
    public void printCode() {}
}
```

Viele fangen an die Methoden *static *zu deklarieren und diese in der selben Klasse wie die main()-Methode zu implementieren. Das würde auch gehen ist aber kein guter Stil. Ich zeige nun absichtlich nicht wie das geht, man soll ja auch nix falschen an die Tafel schreiben


----------

